# Fletching: Straight or Helical?



## Tarpon57 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am ready to purchase a Bitzenberger jig and thought I wanted the straight version, but a local shop owner assured me I wanted the helical. My shooting is 99% 3D target so that is my focus. I am currently shooting CE Bluestreaks with 1.8 inch 3D duravanes and 100 grain points out of a Drenalin LD set to 62 lbs using a drop down rest. These arrows were fletched straight with a 1 degree offset, I believe. So, straight or helical and why? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dont need helical if your not shooting broadheads. Go with the straight and offset it a hair. Thats why folks go that way, to stabilize there broadheads.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Go set your jig to get as much offset with the small vanes, Buy the helical when you can and if you are using longer vanes, I traded the 1.5" vanes offset for 3 " feathers helical it did help in my grouping, but I like feathers..


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

The faster your arrow starts to spin the faster it will stabilize it's flight. For this reason most people experience tighter groups with helical fetching. Using helical vanes will give you faster arrow spin. Now technically speaking it requires energy to put an object in motion so to create spin the energy must be coming from somewhere. Your down range arrow speed with helical will probably drop off slightly. I've never personally tested it and some day when I'm feeling ambitious I will. I expect it is only slightly so most people prefer the helical. (offset also induces spin)

If you are shooting broadheads helical is an absolute must. Before you ask, right handers typically prefer right helical. Although unless you are a finger shooter I doubt it will make a difference.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I have used straight for years. I even fletch them straight. I have never had any flight or broadhead flight problems. They groups very well also. A straight flteched arrows will still spin, just not as much. But you can get the straight and offset it a little to get some spin.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have both on the bitz, If I could only use one I would get the helical.


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> If you are shooting broadheads helical is an absolute must.


I've shot straight (slightly offset) fletches my whole life and I've never had a problem with fixed blade broadhead flight. Some prefer helical, some prefer a straight fletch. I'd never say either is "an absolute must". I will relent that a helical will stabilize the arrow sooner in flight and probably will help with your longer range groups, but I've always been very successfull with my straight fletches and have never had a reason to experiment with helicals....maybe someday.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

polarbear06 said:


> I've shot straight (slightly offset) fletches my whole life and I've never had a problem with fixed blade broadhead flight. Some prefer helical, some prefer a straight fletch. I'd never say either is "an absolute must". I will relent that a helical will stabilize the arrow sooner in flight and probably will help with your longer range groups, but I've always been very successfull with my straight fletches and have never had a reason to experiment with helicals....maybe someday.


agreed, ive NEVER used helical for hunting, and never an issue with BHs, i would get a straight and fletch with as much offset to fit vane to arrow shaft


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

If you ever want to do feathers for yourself or a friend you will need a helical clamp. I don't own a straight clamp but, just for grins, wanted to see just what my Helical clamp could give me. 

The following was all done with a right helical clamp (2" Fusions):


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's one more, with the bitz upgrade, if you ever need a bit more drag when hunting in the thin air of MT Everest


----------



## supertrucker34 (Mar 20, 2011)

What is best for a left handed shooter, straight or off set ? and if its off set is it left or right ? thanks


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Vortex69 said:


> If you ever want to do feathers for yourself or a friend you will need a helical clamp. I don't own a straight clamp but, just for grins, wanted to see just what my Helical clamp could give me.
> 
> The following was all done with a right helical clamp (2" Fusions):


Vortex,
What you're looking at in the two right hand shafts is the result of offset, not helical. The helical due to the clamp itself should be seen in shaft #1, which in this case is almost none, because it's only a 2 in. vane. The helical clamp is more trouble than its worth except when using feathers or very long vanes.
Joe B.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I was wondering the same question as the thread starter. I was looking at the Arizona Mini jig. I am currently shooting Easton Flatlines with 2" Blazers. Will this jig offset them or will the be helical? Is the Mini even a good jig?


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

"Offset" is a function of the clamp jig relationship. On a Bitz, it is the relationship of the arrow's axis to the plane of the adjustable magnet housing. Once removed from the fixture, the geometry of the vane, if not straight, forms a spiral (helix) around the arrow's axis. Think of it in terms of a screw or boat propeller. Any tooling used to make those items may have had an offset for the manufacturing purpose but after that any funtional reference to those items comes in the form of linear distance moved per revolution. That distance/revolution is now directly tied to the amount of spiral/helix of the feature(s) on that item. One more thing to think about....a 2 degree offset on a small diameter shaft will spin the arrow faster than a 2 degree offset on a fat shaft therefore making any comunications inaccurate unless it is arrow, and possibly fixture, specific.

Anyone know what offset they use to get that dbl helix on DNA???


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Well, I think about straight vs. helical just like when blackpowder muskets started putting rifling inside the barrels to make the bullet spin, thus becoming "rifles", and the results were drastic. I'm not sure if it would work the same for arrows but I think that the better an arrow spins, the more balanced it would be.

Here's my question - for a left handed shooter, would it be better for them to have a left helical fletch? Or, when is a left helical fletch used?


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Helical for sure much better groups at 80 yds and if you like blazers it is very important to have a helical I have my jigs at about 6%


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

I was told that helical is not needed for target shooting but I bought the helical set up first then bought the straight clamp seperate. I am not sure how well the helical clamp would work on small diameter arrows like X10's or even Carbon Ones.


----------

